# What kind of Cory is this?



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

So I went to the fish store today to get my 7 pygmy cory. Get there, and they had all (25 of them) arrived dead, or as the employee said, taking a very very long nap.

I was kind of bummed since that was the only reason to drive 30 minutes to the store (the other stuff I could have gotten at Petco). 

They did have a 'mystery cory' come in with their Otos, obviously not an Oto...They said they expect it to stay small like the Pygmy, but they said it wasn't a pygmy. I have no idea what type it is, but I got it for $1.90 and didn't want the trip to be a total bust.

Any thoughts on the kind? I know it's not the best picture, and I can try to get a better one if needed. It's about 1/2 an inch or so right now...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would guess pepper cory, but it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If it looks like mine below then it's a Dainty Cory! aka Corydoras Habrosus! I have 8 of them myself ^_^ Cute little buggers, definitely social little ones. Here are some of mine during feeding:



One of the smallest cory's available, Pygmaeus being the smallest actual Cory and then there are Aspidoras which are cousins and some are even smaller! But they stay around an inch and eat anything and everything. They aren't super active like Pygmy's usually but they still like their space.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes that's what it looks like Lil! I'll post a better picture tomorrow, I was in a hurry to head out to dinner then had a surprise bday party waiting on me when I got home...&#55357;&#56833;. The guy said that it would get along with my pygmy I still plan on getting, do you think that's true?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, cories will seem like they are schooling with other species but its not the same as having a shoal of the same species. They need each other for mental health pretty much. But he'll be alright for a little while if you can't get more right away


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

It's going to be like 2 weeks before they get anymore in....Right now his only tankmates are two horned nerites.

Should I just ask the store to order more of him in instead of getting the pygmy?


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a better picture of Defecto. Named him that because the sales guy kept calling him a defective Oto


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait a tick......I knew something was a little off with his face...He's not a Corydoras but I'm pretty sure he's an Aspidoras! Which one though, will be a little difficult to find out. But look at where his black stripe is versus my C. Habrosus, their's is much thicker and in the center of the body whereas yours is more towards the top and less thick.

so far from what I could find, this is closest to your Defecto:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=383


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

So if it is a Sixray (or False) Cory, will it still be okay in my 29g community with a Dwarf Gourami, Platy, Neon Tetras and a BN? The few things I saw online said that they don't do well with tank mates larger than them...but everything is bigger than it. If it won't, I'm sure I can take it back to the store and just wait for my Pygmys, or maybe look into Dantys...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The issue is usually just that if the fish are bigger; the aspidora is likely to be eaten but I wouldn't worry with your tankmates. I think you should just get the Pygmy's on top of him, it's not ideal but the chances of you or anyone else finding another like that easily isn't going to be easy and I think you may give him a better chance being in your tank with the other cories once they come in


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay thanks. The fish store has some really exotic (to me at least) fish, so I'm sure they could get more of him in if I asked, but wasn't sure if I needed to or if he'd fair okay with other cory. If the care is similar to that of a pygmy, I might just ask the store if they can get more of him in and I'll just do the 7 False cory instead of Pygmy. I really like the look of him (and your Danty) over that of the pygmy, especially with getting the neons, I'll already have stripped fish  But I'm a bit OCD about that kind of thing


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, if you can get more of him in, that'd be the most ideal situation since they do need more of their own kind.

Aspidoras usually stay towards the bottom like most cories do but the Pygmy cories are mid-dwellers so they don't be seen rummaging on the bottom as frequently as most other cories and aspidoras.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay, I'll ask them if they can get more of him in. And if they don't, I'll get the Danity ones.

Thanks Lil!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Just heard back from the fish store. They said they usually get both the aspidoras and the hasbrosas in, so getting more of Defecto shouldn't be an issue  Just their shipping days are on Wednesdays, and the last few shipment day weather hasn't been very nice for shipping.

Hoping to get more of his kind on the 18th, or shortly there after.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet! Sounds like a good store then ^_^


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah they do fresh and saltwater and will install saltwater tanks and take care of them for you...it's a pretty impressive little store. Not the biggest selection on supplies, but fish is definitely the best. My horned nerites came from there, and now the Sixray. We'll be getting our neons from there also, and when we decide to do a saltwater, I'm sure we'll be going there as well. Good find and worth the 30 minute drive


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, all my stores are 30 minutes or more away from me >.< You'd think that in the smallest state with the longest name and the shortest motto that I'd have one somewhat closer?! Nope lol. Not that I mind of course, I absolutely love driving but I do feel bad for the fish to have to go all the way home with me before they can get into the tank...oh well! Worth it lol


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the Denver Metro area about 30 minutes from me, but they don't have anything on the side of town that I'm closest to, so I drive into Boulder...and I hate driving in Boulder...too many people on very narrow roads...It's honestly the ONLY reason I drive into that town...


----------

